# Waiting to start again



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
I know this is really early, but as we have just had a failed 4th attempt at IVF and we are not allowed to have another go for 3 months , so if any one is thinking of starting for the first time or trying again in September, I thought I would start a new home for us .


Need to have something to focus on. or I will go nuts  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jo,

Great to see you looking forward - I'm sure this thread will fill up shortly with lots of buddies, who will all know each other so well by the time you cycle together!

I believe in 5th time lucky - So hang in there, you're still in 2003 and you know what I think about this year.

Take care of yourself,

love

Sue


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey Jo

We can go loopy together 

And if my maths is correct we only have 70 days to go till Sept 1st Yipppppeeeeeee.

   

Thanks for starting our new home, gonna fill it with loads of posi vibes to get us going xx

            

Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Jo,

What can i say, you sure are an inspiration to all of us. 

I am so glad that you are going again in Sept (Its a good month that one) and i will be with you all the way sweetheart. 

I know what you mean about starting again right away but i think your little ovaries had a battering this time, so a rest is good and it will give you and Paul some US time.

As Sue says 2003 is going to be your year, its a good year.

Love

Mel

x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey Thanks Girls

Yippppppeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   

Jamapot and Woppa already......well chuffed  , I think September could be a mad month  , will all be madder then we are now......well if we can be .

I won't be starting sniffing until mid September Woppa, so I reckon we will be cycling together, God help you girl  

God I feel at home already,

[Move=Left,1,3,magenta,300]*COME ON SEPTEMBER, WE ARE READY FOR YOU THIS TIME !!!!!!  *[/move]

Bye for now girls

Jo
x x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Just a wee post to say GOODLUCK TO THE AUG/SEPT
GIRLS 

You are all so strong and an inspiration to us all.

Roll on Sept ^cool^ ^cool^

Luv
Gail M x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies

^cool^ 66 DAYS TO SEPT 1ST ^cool^

It's getting closer by the minute, I don't know what to get excited about 1st now 

Stratford is only 35 days away
Flight is only 54 days away
Wedding is only 62 days away
My 1st sniff 77 days away (if af behaves )

OMG what's a girl suppose to get her head round first 

Spent the last few days going over and over in my head what to do for the best as far as this hydrosalphinx thingy is concerned. Barts didn't seem too perturbed by it as it wasn't big enough to concern them and they said it was borderline so ok to proceed without treating, but read up on so much and seem to have scared myself a little now. 

I want to be in the best fit state possible, now i'm panicking that while it's there it's gonna hinder my chances. 

I know i said i'm gonna trust them completely to do what they think best but i had my posi head on at that point 

I think i will talk Mark into some more decorating this weekend, need to keep myself occupied i think 

Loadsa Love to all of you
speak soon
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everything is getting so close   

Can't wait to see you all in Stratford, at least we can all have a good drink ^drunk^ ^drunk^ ^drunk^ before tx starts

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Girls

For some reason I have managed to miss this thread over the past few days ... miraculous really considering I am on the 2ww and "skivving off work!"  

Anyone, just wanted to say .... Jo, Jax and Woppa ... GOOD LUCK. Hey, the three musketeers have nothing on you three!  

It's going to be a good month, a good thread!!!!!!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Maddie (Mar 22, 2002)

Looks like I will be starting again in Sept, after an almighty cock-up at my clinic.........if you want details see the last couple of pages on June/July stabbers & sniffers...........

mad maddie x


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey Maddie

Just wanted to wish to you luck for your treatment in September which isnt that far away now. 

All I can say is you are in great hands here, you have fab cycle buddies, what more could you ask for. 

Bring it on girl!!!!        

Lisaxxxx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

I think I'll add myself to the list. Can't wait for another go after such a near miss with my first cycle!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## beckyd (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me adding myself but I am waiting to start my first cycle of ivf in Aug/Sept

We have another appointment 28th July and hopefully A/F due that weekend so could be sniffing 21 days from then!!

A bit nervous/excited so look forward to cycling with you all

Becky xxx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone 
Just wanted to wish you all GOODLUCK
I'm starting 1st IVF end Sept after much consideration!!!
Am 42, worried too old! In the end felt would always regret if didn't at least try!
Really nervous about whole thing, trying to stay positive.
Getting married in 11 days , honeymoon next mth & then all systems go!!
Glad you'll all be there too!
Love Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarz (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey girls !

I feel that i am a bit homeless at the moment !!

Due to start ICSI with my August period - which could be my July one being late and starting in August !!

If not i shall be with you girls !

I am keeping an eye on both Aug/Sept and Sept/Oct strands !

This will be my first ICSI so please get ready for plenty of questions.

Many thanks

Sarz


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey Girlies

Did you know there are only 40 days left till sept 1st. 
How fab is that   

Ok i gotta wait 51 days cos i should start sniffing around 11th but some of you will be before me, it's all so close now and so excited. 

Dolly we will be honeymooning together by the looks of things (well not actually together ) but im off to Barbaodos for my wedding on 20th of next month (that's only 28 days ) Good Luck for your big day on the 2nd ^thumbsup^. We sure should be chilled for starting our tx.

Sarz, Beckyd and LadyP and Maddie great you are joining us all on here, you can go loopy with the rest of us 

Woppa and Jo, only 9 more days till i see you nutty pair at stratford, can't wait 

Loadsa Love and luck to all

Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is it really only 40 days till Sept    

Welcome Becky LadyP, Maddie, Sarz and Dolly, I wish you all so much luck, glad you are keeping us company, and Fantastic news about your wedding Dolly, I am sure you will have a lovely time, its all go on this board already  

Jax, excuse me...........us nutty, how can you say that   , I think you are in that category as well  , can't wait to see you too, getting really exited now !!!!!!!!!

I am going to hopefully have a really busy weekend this weekend, I have Friday off, as it is our 5th Anniversary  and we are going for a picnic and a bike ride, well a ride   and then on Saturday my mum and dad are doing us a BBQ with a few friends and family, which will be lovely, and then on Sunday we have a helicopter flight  , one of these Red Letter day things, can't wait, getting excited about everything at the moment.

One thing I am not looking forward to is that I have made an appointment on Monday, to try and get AF sorted out, since all the m/c's last year, Af didnt arrive for 5 months then I had to have drugs to start her off again, since then she has arrived every 28 days which is normal for me, but it hasnt been right, and I am worried this is why our last cycle didnt work last time, just need to get it looked at before we put anymore money in to this, I am sure it is all ok, as I have had a scan and everything looked normal, but it just doesnt seem right .

Anyway, as Jax has said, not long now, can't wait to get back on the rollercoaster 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Girls
part of me doesn't know why I'm posting here cos I don't really know when we'll next be cycling but I'm getting rather impatient!
Clinic we had our last treatment in is being refurbished and I was told by a nurse there that their fee paying list stretched til after christmas (LGI - Leeds). So I thought never mind we'll go to the place where i work... (Hull) and have got a referral there a month ago but they can't even see us til sept cos of hols and the fact that they're moving... never mind... just ever so slightly impatient!!! argghh
whoops sorry if thats all a bit negative didn't really mean it to turn out like that! 
Good luck everyone. really hope I'll be joining you here soon
Wizz


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi girlies,
I've been posting in Aug/Sept thread but looks like I could easily be here as I'm changing clinic and been waiting for my notes to get to me. Got my consultation 12 Aug and then eiter start inj 14 Aug which might be pushing it a bit or the following month.
This will be our 2nd ICSI, my dh has low sperm count and motility etc. New clinic will be at CARE in Northampton, previously at MFS in Aldridge.
Can't wait to get started now as its all I'm thinking about.
Hope I can become a busom buddy with you guys.
love jo p
P.S I live in Solihull.


----------



## dannie (May 7, 2003)

Hi there, 

If AF behaves I will be starting my meds September 1st, yippee ^thumbsup^
This will be our 2nd cycle but this time I will be donating some of my eggs too 
A good friend of mine was told that her third IVF treatment would be the last due to her egg quality being so poor, but she got a big fat +++ and gave birth to twin girlies a couple of months ago 
She had her IVF treatment last September so I am thinking this is a GREAT FERTILE month 

Heres to September ^group^ Dannie x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Pardoe, Wizz and Dannie 

Do you know what......only *34 days!!!!!!!!!*until September   

Dannie - I hope AF behaves herself, I am sure she will .
Fantastic news about your friend, I hope you are right about September, it will be fantastic won't it, what a fantastic early crimbo pressie  

Wizz - You never know once you have seen your clinic in September they might start you start away, ours did for our first cycle, so fingers crossed you can get started real soon 

Pardoe - I hope you can get started soon aswell, I know what you mean you just want to get back on that rollercoaster, and NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  .I am sure it won't be long, and we will all be happy stabbing ourselves.........oh what fun  

Jax - Hope the nerves are still ok, not long now hun until the big day  

Hope everyone else is OK

Love and hugs to you all

Jo
x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies 

    

34 Days, ooooh i'm getting really exited now

and 23 days till i get on that plane
and 31 days till mark makes an honest woman of me 

   

Well af misbehaved by one day this month so hopefully she stays on track and i will still be starting on 11th/12th sept and thats only 44 days yipeeeeeeee

I have too much to think about to get nervous now 

Only have excited head on ^cool^

Can't wait for Stratford OMG thats only 5 days till i get to see you all again, something else for me to get excited about ^cool^

Great to see so many of us on this thread now, i'm sure we will have lots to  about on here together

Loadsa love and luck to everyone
Jax
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all!

Can i join you?

Had 2nd ICSI abandoned due to 3 huge cysts, was scanned today (day 1 of cycle) and they have gone! 

But now clinic is full, so i have been booked in on Dec 4th! ^furious^, i have been on list 3 yrs now

But she said i will start injecting end Sept/beg of Oct so thats not such a bad thing 

Goo dluck to you all, i may take a while to get to grips with all of you - bit dolly sometimes! 

Zoe x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi there,

I too had a friend who had ICSI last Sept and has just had a baby boy last month, so I reckon its definately the month to start.


Nice to see you've posted on here Zoe, Sept will soon be on our doorstep.
Hope the weddings go well and you have fantastic honeymoons both of you. ^thumbsup^
Take care jo p


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, well counting the days once again! 

All being well i should start treatment at end of Sept -seems ages away! 

My egg collection date is 4th Dec and that seems like miles away! 

B***** NHS!!! ^furious^

Why is nothing easy/simple in this game.

Oh well enuff of me moaning, better so sum work.

Hope you all well? & good luck

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Have decided to postpone our August tx until September.

So I really want to join you all and start to feel positive again real soon.

Jo - I don't know it looks like you were right, we will be cycling together. Look forward to being fuddy buddies!!

Zoe B & Pardoe - August wasn't meant to be our month - but September is sounding good anyway eh?

Jax - Love reading your nutty/up beat posts. Need a laughter injection. 

Everyone else sorry for not mentioning you by name. But sending lots of ++ve's your way  

BTW I am hooked on Galaxy choccie at the mo and have eaten so much that I feel sick. ^puke^ ^puke^

Lainexx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All 

Well as you can see I'm up with the larks , Not by choice  Mark needed a lift into work today and I needed the car for my fun packed thursday ^cool^

Got the kids involved in a sponsored walk for St Francis Hospice so I've got my walking shoes on ready to battle my 20 laps   

Then straight off to dancing for lessons, I'll be fit to drop by the time I get home tonight ^sleepy^

Laine so glad you will be joining us, I've got the laughter injections ready and set to go just bring on that galaxy choccie yum yum I could do a few bars just thinking about it   In fact I think me will have to do a pit stop at the shop this morning for a choccie boost now  

ZoeB the time will fly by in fact we only have 31 days now till Sept 1st yipeeeee  I can't believe how quickly its going, I'm going to be flying in 20 days, married in 28  and sniffing in 43 

I'm all packed up and ready for Stratford this weekend ^drunk^ and all the holiday stuff is sitting patiently in piles waiting to be packed. I'm one of those naughty peeps that tends to wear all my new bits before i go so desperately trying to stay out of the spare room at the mo 

Well I'd best jump in the shower, sooner I'm ready sooner I can get to the chocolate  

Catch up with you all later
Loadsa Love and Luck 
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine
So pleased you have joined us, we can all help each other along the way, I am sure we will have some laughter on this board, can sort of feel it already   , and remember, we are here for you.

Zoe - It won't be long, the time seems to be flying by, I can't believe we are on the last day of July  

Jax OMG!!!!!!!! Your countdown is unbelievable, only 28 days before Mark makes an honest woman out of you   and 43 till sniff day !!!!! that means I might have about 42 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a great exhausting day today, and of course have a fab night tomorrow, give him one for me....... a kiss , dont suppose you can do much else 

And see you, Mark and Laine on Saturday........can't wait  

Love and hugs to everyone on this thread, we are going to have a great September.......... I can feel it 

Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Nice to chat to you again laine 

Jax ~ you're life seems a bit hectic at the mo! Well good luck with everything x x x 

Hello Jo ~ you're on here as early as me! but i'm a bit ^sleepy^

Pardow ~ i know you will be about l8er, so i will say hi now 

And mornin to anyone i missed, have a nice day 

Zoe x

P.s: I keep thinking about ^snowman^ and xmas now i am booked in for egg collection dec 4th ~ they think i gone mad @ work cause i have been counting xmas cards! i also booked 1st 2 weeks off to relax then go back 1 1/2 days and tehn xmas off! ^thumbsup^


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi there,

Just calling in. 

Just got in from work, a long day with 38 mad patients! 
I'm exhausted ^sleepy^

Off to see Robbie on Sat, getting my knickers ready to throw! Can't wait. 

1st Aug tomorrow not long to go untill its our turn again.

Hope all is well with everyone. Off to bed now.
love jo p


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jo P - Going to see Robbie eh...I am jealous. Have a cracking time and make sure those knickers are orange ones for luck! 

Zoe B - You must have saved all your hols for Christmas then? I don't blame you for taking the time out. What a nice time of year too.....all the pressies  and cards and snow ^snowman^ and oh I am going to shut up now.

Jo - I am glad to have joined you all too. I now feel it is the right decision for us. Still feel scared though. I can't wait to meet you at Stratford either. ^group^

Jax - Walking then dancing...bet you were knackered. Still the choccie would have given you a boost eh? Oh I am taking a bar to Stratford too as I just can't do without the stuff LOL 

All packed and ready to go to Julie Anne's and Martins. Feel nervous and excited at the same time bit like having tx really.

Lainex


----------



## lynnie (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi, I'm due to be starting 1st icsi in september, we're lucky as we've manged to get to the top of the nhs list within 9 months and we get two go's at it, hopefully the first one will work though.

I'm really nervous as I don't know what to expect, but I have a fab dh, so we'll get through it ok.

Start taking the pill for 3 weeks on sept 11th and then start injections week after that so I'll probably be a pain asking loads of questions, sorry!!

Anyway good luck to everyone, hopefully it will be a very lucky month XXX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lynnie
Welcome to the mad house 
Throw as many questions at us as you need to, if we can answer them we will, that is good going 9 months, well done,

Jax - not long now, hope you have found out where to find that lovely headdress 

Laine - Great to have meet you, can't wait to get going now 

Jo p - Hope you enjoyed Robbie, sure you did, God no, September is coming round so fast......brilliant !!!!

hi to everyone else, we are getting a nice little group of buddies on here now

September is going to be a good positive month !!!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all ~ what a lovely day once again........to be stuck in an office! 

Nevermind, had nice weekend, other than a bar-b-q that was revolved around children/babies/new mums etc, you all know what i mean 

Well i had a/f (nasty !) last week, now just goto call clinic with a/f this month & next, then start injecting end of Sept. EC booked for Dec 4th.

Good luck to everyone, and hope you all had good weekend at stratford ~ is there a thread where we can read all about it?

Zoe


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Evening all,

Welcome Lynnie - hope you enjoy this thread as much as I am! 

Well Robbie was fantastic and it only took us 3 hrs to get out of the carpark, not bad eh.

Off for our initial consultation a week tomorrow, guess we'll know more then about our start date etc, still haven't received our notes from our old clinic yet though. Hope they get here in time else I'll have to cancel this appt aswell. Getting fed up with them and chasing them all of the time.

On nights this week so won't be around much, hope you all have an excellent week. Enjoy the sun 

love jo p


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Girls

thought i was cool about not cycling at the mo but after going to stratford getting a bit twitchy.. never mind... just have to learn to be patient!!.. NEVER

Jo (Pardoe) what an awful week to be on nights... complete mare. I remember from long distant times when I worked occassional nights ( I didnt do many) that at least it would get light quite early but it used to do my head in trying to sleep during weather like this. I did used to look forward to the time off after. (we used to do 7 nights on 7 off.

Zoe - look on girl & boy talk and in the gallery for stratford stuff. Get that next (April) date in your diary girl!

feel impatient with every thing at the moment. Don't even know that we'll be able to start in Sept... never mind what our appt will be. ARGGHHH I guess we all go thru phases of this sort of stuff. never mind 2 more weeks and i've got a whole week off work Hurrahh!!! ^thumbsup^
take care girls
Wizz


----------



## Dixie (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi everyone! Dixie here (currently on my 2nd ICSI treatment in July/August cycle buddies thread). Sorry to barge in, just wanted to wish you all the best for your up coming treatments and hoping you all get the BFP's   you deserve!!! 

Jo, my first FF buddy! How are things? Sorry to hear, things didn't work out last time but you are already right back on track!! I am hoping that this will be your time sweetheart, Best of Luck!!

ZoeB, Laine, and Jax: All of us July/August Girls miss you lots, especially me . Sounds like you got a great home here with lots of support! Wishing you all the best!!!

Jax, OMG !!! Your wedding must be close, you and your DH to be must be very excited!! Wishing you both everything wonderful!!!

Lots of Love to everyone, Dixie


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, just popped on to say "HI" (i lie, i have it on screen all day!)

Hello & good luck to Dixie x x x

Chin up Wizz, oh all this waiting is such a pain isn't it ^furious^, when i went to clinic last week, hoped & prayed cysts had gone so i could start again...........which they had but they then said the clinic is full we can't book you in til December ^furious^ always being knocked back a step 

Mornin to everyone else!!! Keep smilin 

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

Zoe B - I am confused, how come you are stabbing end of Sept but your ec is in December?  

Dixie - Miss you too hun, thanks for popping in. 

Wizz - Patience is a virtue....come on matey calm down and before you know it you will have found out if you can join us in September. 

Jo P - So Robbie was worth the 3 hours then! Heard some right horror stories of people waiting much longer than you, guess you were lucky. 

Jax - Getting excited? not long now eh and you will be a Mrs and can mention you dh - BTW he was lovely.

Jo - Loved meeting you too! What have you been up to? 

Lynnie - Welcome and hello you. Ask away as much as you like, there is always someone around who can help with those questions. 

Well, although I felt exhausted ^sleepy^ after getting home from Stratford, me and dh went up London yesterday to the National Portrait Gallery. We had a nice time but both ended up with banging heads  through the heat and concentration no doubt.

Today have tried to take it easier after turning up at the library an hour to early!! ^furious^

Lainexx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Laine and everyone,

Laine - thought I would take you up on your offer of chatting. I think my next IVF cycle will begin about the 21st of September earliest as I have to have 2 AFs since my D&C in June. I have had one so far (just ended).

Looking forward to getting to know you all 

Jenny


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi girls

welcome to the thread jennifer

Laine glad you're recovering well from stratford, sorry i didn't meet you properly - i just basically sat there saying "wow" for most of the evening. I was slightly freaked by the whole concept (in the nicest possible way!) 

Lynnie you'll be absolutely fine! having cycle buddies makes it so much easier.

Jo - ...the arch will stay with me for a looooong time!(won't be able to go to another wedding without asking bout one!)

As for my last post ...sorry about that bit of impatience ! What on earth came over me?!! thanx for indulging me

Anyway someone was listening cos i got the appt letter this morning - 3rd sept... guess we won't be starting for at least a month or more after that but .. we're getting there!! 

take care 
wizz


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all! Nice and  once again!

Laine ~ i'm confused too!  they said we will start you stabbing end of Sept/beginning of October, they also said we will leave you longer this time as last time i didn't respond very well, so perhaps thats why, i shall question when i contact next month at a/f time 

Hoep everyone is well and waiting patiently! (i know i'm not  )

Zoe x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies 

Off out today to pick up our rings ^cool^ ^cool^

How excited am I "Choochoo"

Jennifer and Lynnie, welcome to our Home, it's gonna be one crazy month for all of us 

Dixie, so glad you popped in to see us, we will gate crash your thread to keep up with your progress, some of my buddies on here are good at gatecrashing 

Laine and Wizz so glad you enjoyed Stratford, roll on April 2004, we will all be there with bumps 

Well 25 more days till Sept 1st now so not sure how it pans out for everyone else at the mo but i will be sniffing in 37 days eeeeeeekkkkkk  How can I be so scared with such great company 

I can't believe it's all come round so quick, I will be Mrs P in 22 days time and on that plane in just 14 

Got so many countdowns going on my head's upside down 

Have a great day all 

Speak to you later
Jax
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Calm down Jamapot! You making me head 

You sound sooooooooooooooo excited! bless ya! 

I wish you all the luck in the world, have a happy wedding/holiday and all refreshed for sniffing time! ^thumbsup^

Afternoon everyone else, and welcome to the newcomers to the board 

Zoe x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Did Mrs P to B get her rings? ? God 14 days, where does time go Jax!

Love Sue
xxx

PS - more worried you haven't got your wonderful head gear!


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Choochoo Choochoo Choochoo Choochoo

     

Picked up our rings, they are beautiful, but then knew they would be, Mark designed em 

Had a bit of a fright when i looked at the engraving, thought they had the date wrong in mine, but was being a doughnut and looking at it upside down 


Haven't managed to find that Head dress yet, looks like i'll be plucking a pigeon at this rate 

Catch up with you all later
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, just gracing you with my presence!    

Nice day again, hope you all ok!

Zoe x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Afternoon,
Only 2 more nights to go, looking forward to the week end free of the dreaded night shifts!  

At long last got my notes throgh the post today, so now wer'e all set for Tues for our appt. ^thumbsup^

Hope everyone is having a fantstic week, I think the sun is going to last untill mid next week, BRING IT ON.   

lots of love jo p x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
Jamapot - So pleased you got your rings and the date is right in them  , God 14 days then Mrs.P ...........wow, and only 37 until all systems go, god where are my drugs, I think I better find out what is happening or i might not be with you this month 

Welcome to the girls that have just joined us, I too think it will be a good month, hopefully lots of laughter and loads of positive results at the end of it all  

Laine - Hope you are ok hun, thinking of you, hope your course is going well, and that picture of you in the gallery is so lovely, I am very proud of that 

Hope everyone else is doing Ok, and keeping cool, well Ok trying to stay cool,I love the sun, but this is just a little too hot to work in  , still only one more day then its the weekend again, shame we aren't going to Stratford again this weekend  

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jax - You could buy one of those feather boas, there would be tons of feathers for you to pluck off there. You would have more than the bride did at the Stratford wedding for sure. Or did she put you off feathers?

Jennifer - Glad you came to join us. The more the merrier.

Zoe B - Let us know what they say about the dates. 

Jo P - Nights yuk don't know how you do them. 

Wizz - Sorry I didn't meet you either. I think I saw you but there were just too many of us weren't there. Someone was bound to get left out. Maybe next time eh?

Jo - Hope you are o.k?

Lynnie - Hi there.

The  is great but it is just too hot for me I'm afraid. Had a bad migraine   and feel so hot and dizzy. Went to shops earlier and ended up having a panic attack. 

Lainexx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Laine
Just read that had a panic attack today, hope you are ok now, thinking of you, remember slowly does it 

(((((((hugs)))))))
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jac
How come what ever you write, gives me goose bumps and brings such a smile to my face, Thanks for watching us, Keep watching to see all those  smiles popping up in Oct 

Take care Jac
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies

    

Looks like its gonna be another scorcher. Up with the larks today, not by choice, Mark decided to start cooking breakfast at 5.30am because he couldn't sleep and the waft of bacon and eggs did it for me 

How warm was it last night ^furious^ too uncomfortable to sleep thats for sure. I don't suppose Barbados is any cooler so best i get use to it now 

Laine - Great idea about the Boa, I have a few in the costume wardrobe so may pinch a few feathers from those if i don't have any luck 

10 more days till I'm on my plane yippppppppeeeeeee
18 more days to wedding
33 days to sniffing 

Jo- Hope you chased your drugs up, ^thumbsup^ can't be doing without you as a cycle buddy 

I can't believe I'm gonna be away from the site for 21 days, may have to sneak my laptop into luggage
  

Well have a good day all ^cool^

Speak to you all soon
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Buddies.

God isn't it coming round soooooo fast   

Jax - 10 days then you will be up, up and away  , and 18 days till you are Mrs P.
and * OMG,33 days!!!!!! *until sniffing, I can't believe it has come round so fast, it only seems like days ago that I got a negative and that was 2 months ago, doesn't time fly when you are having fun 
By the way Jax, you told me you were sneaking it in anyway, you little sneaky thing you , don't blame you though 

Laine - Hope you are OK hun, hope you got my e mail, sorry think you might have got it 3 times , I wasnt sure if it had gone through, so had to make sure 

Hope everyone is enjoying this heatwave, we have a surprise 70th birthday party for pauls mum next Saturday, hope it stays nice and   for that.

Love and positive hugs to all

Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all ~ nice to have a bit of rain this morn ~ and i love the thunder & lightning!  Was up looking after my kitty, who is scared and hides in my bed ~ bless her!

Hope you not too roated after weekend!

Me & DH sat & talked on Saturday and decided to get up to no good every other night this month (after months of none ~ cause we had the "conveyor belt" feeling) to see if we can concieve naturally and save some money! ^thumbsup^

You never know i say!

Zoe x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Jamapot

*  
17 days until Mark
makes an honest woman
of you.........and counting !!!!
  ​*
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Jo - Yes I got your e-mail (3 times too!!) thanks for that. 

Zoe B - Go for it I say.....plenty of BMS could do the trick you just never know.

Jax - Oh ah you must be getting so excited now sweetie. Don't take the laptop....enjoy the break before you are back on the tx rollercoaster.

Jennifer, Jo P & Lynnie - hope you are all o.k?

Went shopping with my mum to Basildon on Friday and had yet another panic attack combined with too much heat. Came over all sick ^puke^, nearly fainted in BHS and they had to get me some water and a firstaider. Mum was worried bless her. She has not seen me have a panic attack like that before. 

AF  is due anytime and I am feeling like s t. My head has started spinning and I know I am gonna end up in bed early again for the second night running.

Laine x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Evening girlies,

Well the dreaded nights are over and I'm back in the land of the living 

Laine, so sorry to hear of your panic attack, thinking of you, please take it easy.

Zoe, go for it girl, you never know right?

Jo, you are so right, the weeks are flying by  
At last had my consultation today, everything went fine. We can start in Sept around the 14th, no point putting it off any longer.
Gray did another sample at the clinic and I was so praying his count would of increased, but it hadn't so it looks like wer'e off for our 2nd attempt!
I always get so neg and upset when I come out of those places  

Hope you're all well.
lots of love jo p x ^group^


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Pardoe
So, we are all so close this month   , don't get too down, this is going to be a good month, and we are all here to help each other through all this.........come on girls, we can do this, we know we can   

Laine, hope you ok hun, thinking of you

and Jax.........................

*8 days until plane   

16 days until you are Mrs. P   *

Hope everyone is ok and getting ready and excited


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hiya Girlies

Oh Jo you are so right, this is gonna be such a great month for us all, can't believe we are all so close with our dates  

We will all be doing FFF within minutes of each other at this rate 

Laine, you be sure to take it easy please, I know Jo will keep a careful eye on you while I am away . You are doing so well, but easy does it ^group^

Well I'm off to pick up my travellers cheques today yippeeeeeee, it all feels so close now ^cool^

7 days to flight  

15 days to wedding 

30 days to sniffing   

All i'm panicking about now is that Af doesn't misbehave because of the flight, I know it sounds stupid but it always interferes with my system when i jet out to my little sis. Why can't she just be my friend for once 

Well gotta dash folks, speak to you all later

Loadsa Love 
Jax
xxx


----------



## klara (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi, I am hoping to start and IUI cycle october and would love to hear from anyone else whose about to start on this rollercoaster!! K xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Klara - Hello and welcome to the thread. Is there any reason why you cannot start IUI in September?

Jo - I am fine today.....except for tears and normal pms stuff.

Jax - I will look after myself promise....Jo  is always looking over her shoulder at me so have to take it easy don't I?

Jo P - Glad your consultation went well.

Zoe B, Jennifer, Lynnie - Hi, hope you are o.k?

Well af arrived this morning so I am blaming her partly for the head spinning . It means that I will start stabbing around the 12th September. Will check with Bourn Hall though to make sure its day 3 after IUI being abandoned last time.

Lainexx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi all!

I'm fine...........after that lasy at work y/day asking if i was pg! 

Shes now going on about me & dh's compatibility, starsigns and all that and telling me what i should be eating before conception! 

Its our wedding anniversery today, gonna buy something nice for tea, tehn having gathering round friends tonight and getting ^drunk^ !!!

Hope you all have good weekend and its full of  once again 

Zoe x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry the above was meant to say "lady" teach me to preview first! 

Zoe x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
Zoe - Have a fab night tonight, and have a good few ^drunk^ and then a nice few  and then well ............. ^sleepy^ of course, , have a great evening

laine - Yes I am here watching over your shoulder, just observing of course , oh and my AF arrived yesterday too, so we are real true buddies now  , wont be long before we are all starting, God I am so excited this time  

Hope everyone else is fine, hope you all have a fab weekend, more  on the cards so should be a good one again

and.............
Jax

*5 days until you fly out   

13 days until you are Mrs. P   

28 days until sniffing    *

Love and hugs to all

Jo
x x x


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

hi everyone
Haven't been around for a while off getting married.
Had a wonderful day, perfect in every way, hoping this euphoria will carry me through!!!
Should be starting around 25th Sept. JUst to say GOOD LUCK to everyone. Jax, have a fantastic wedding, enjoy every min, it goes so quick
Tons of love Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*    3 days until you fly   

  11 days until the big day   

  26 days until sniffing starts   *

Hope you are all ok and enjoying the weekend.

We had a great day yesterday, it was Pauls mums surprise 70th party   and it went really well, everyone had a great time, she loved her pressie, which we thought she would , it was all just perfect.
Everyone knows about this next tx as we found it hard to hide it from everyone last time, and stressed me out more having to tell porkies about not being able to get to places on time or missing things, so we thought we would tell everyone, and it was so nice, everyone was asking us about it and wishing us loads of luck, God I hope we can do it this time, want to tell them good news  

Well girls I am very positive so I will be writing in orange very soon  , wearing my orange knickers,well just wearing orange really  .

Take care everyone

Love and ^cuddle^
Jo
x x x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies

Just a quickie................

Well I'm off out to Lakeside, Mark has decided he doesn't have enough tops to pack so last minute shopping spree 

I can't believe only have today and tomorrow to sort all this, we are leaving for the airport tuesday afternoon to stop overnight as flight is too early to be stressing wednesday morning with last minute panics.

Dolly so glad you enjoyed your big day, I will be sure to try and enjoy mine, after all this build up i'm sure it will be over in a flash 

Think i'll leave Mark to shop on his own while i get my nails done. Hairdressers all booked for tomorrow morning so he can show me best way to apply all those feathers  

Will catch up with you all a bit later as must dash


Loadsa love
Jax
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Jax and Mark

Hope you have a brilliant day enjoy every minute.

Love kim x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Monrin all!

Nice weekend? I had an ok one, hired digger for weekend to sort out garden, all nice now 

Apart from that not much else really, sorting out childminding and getting registered as i am fed up of this place! so much gossiping and they are all men! 

On CD21 today, so waiting for a/f then i goto call hospital and then wait for next one and call again then i should start treatment! 

Started diet today, been drinking herbal tea  can't quite decide if i like or not

Zoe x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone
I am still waiting for the clinic to phone us, hope they do it soon, or my drugs will have to be delivered by concorde or something very fast  

Jax, hope the shopping went well, nearly there now, bet the butterflies are doing overtime

Take care everyone
Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Actually Jax and Mark I wont be speaking to you again before your big day, as you are leaving tomorrow, so......................

Have the best day ever, enjoy ever minute of it, cos it so soooo fast, you are going to make a beautiful bride Jax, both Paul and I wish you all the luck in the world, you already have had luck in finding each other, you complement each other so well.

Enjoy it you two, and remember this is going to be a fab year for you, take care and have a great time

* HIP HIP HORRAY, HIP HIP HORRAY, HIP HIP HORRAY TO THE BRIDE AND GROOM TO BE  !!!!!!​*


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

From me Paul and Joe too we hope you have a smashing time you are a lovely couple and dont forget the photo's. Yes Mark that means you!!!!.

HAPPY WEDDING DAY

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Jax and Mark

Have a fabulous wedding day!

From experience I know how much you will enjoy that laid back Carribean feeling (our wedding was the most stress free experience ever)
Enjoy every minute ... the only downside is that that day is over too soon! 
And from one Carribean bride to another .. nearly four years on - I still Love being Mrs!!!!!!!

Wishing you both love, luck, happiness and a baby filled future together

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Jax & Mark,

Ditto to what everyone else has said! I hope you have a fantastic wedding day. (Glad that the pigeon head dress arrived in time!  )

Allie, Don & Kirstie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Jax and Mark

Mrs and Mrs Potter to be!!!!!!

Have a fabulous wedding and honeymoon and enjoy your life together as Mr and Mrs.

Want to see lots of photo's!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Awww thanks Girlies

I'm doing a Jac now and sitting here all emotional 

Well Mark's doing his last shift at work which leaves me with the job of last minute packing 

And guess who forgot his razor blades ^furious^ i'll end up killing him before i marry him , so now I have to get to Safeways as soon as it opens

I think I've remembered everything else  and if i've forgotten anything now I can always call my little sis and get her to bring it on the 23rd 

Will love and leave you all on that note for 21 days because I gave in and decided laptop would not be a good idea this time (I'm sure the hotel has internet facilities though hee hee)

Take care all of you and i will make sure i get those pics up asap

Loadsa love and thanks again
a very excited Jax
and a very laid back Mark
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all!

Good luck to Jax & Mark ~ Happy Wedding Day!

How's everyone else?

I had a day yesterday of feeling ^puke^ and i'm not even on any drugs!  i think it was because we had to keep all doors shut cause fire officer was coming in and it was well stuffy, i had major headache on too  went to mummy's for tea and she gave me sum magic pills that made it go away 

Major a/f pains on today ^furious^ they are getting worse each mon now 

Zoe x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls

Spoke to Bourn Hall yesterday and we will be going ahead in September for sure and I am so glad because it will be the first half of the month and this time they are going to scan me on day6/7 instead of day 10.

The only thing I am not looking forward to is the stabbing, but then I just think of what we are trying to achieve and it makes it all worthwhile.

Hope you are all o.k.

Lainex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thats excellent news Laine  , I also contacted our clinic today and they are sorting my drugs out next week, I have to phone them next Thursday to sort everything out, so looks like its a definate for us too, so girls, lots of positive thoughts   , I really feel this is going to be a really good month ,

You are right Laine, all that stabbing is for a very good reason, do you have to stab from day 1?, I think I will be stabbing 4 times a day  , but this time I am doing it in my tummy, not sure my bum will stand all of those needles, I dont think I will be able to sit down on it if I use it as a dartboard

Hope everyone is doing ok, and getting ready to start very soon !!!!!!!!!!!

Take care
Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin all, excellent news from you girlies about your treatment, i'm still waiting 

Well i still have some drugs left from last time which was abandoned, but i have to call with a/f this month (day 24 today) the one at end of Sept and they will start after that, HURRY UP OCTOBER!!! 

I can't wait till Dec, i have the whole month apart from 1,2,3 & 22 off ~ Yippee! Lets hope we have a nice xmas prezzie 

I'm here all day, as per usual if ya need me x

Zoe x


----------



## pardoe (Mar 21, 2003)

Morning,

Well woke up to af this morning, sad that it came but also relieved.
Phoned clinic and I'm starting dr 11 Sept.
Got bill for drugs, seems a lot more than last time, but I guess different clinics have different prices 
Hope your'e all well off to the lakes for a hen weekend, got to get loads of drinking in before I can't anymore.   ^drunk^ ^drunk^  

lots of love jo p


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
can i join af has come called clinic and hope to start sniffing around 9th september cant wait they will send my treatment plan for fet next week so i will know all my dates then and will keep yous posted good luck everyone xxxx love lilly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent news Lilly.

I am hopefully starting sniffing or jabbing (depending on what they give me) on 10th Sept, so really close again this time, this time hun, Sept/Oct are going to be good months  

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi girls,

Is it okay if I join in too!! I have just recently got all the dates from the clinic!! I am taking the pill at the moment with a view to starting the sniffing on 7 Sept. 

I am actually quite scared!! 

Good luck to everybody and I look forward to talking to you all over the next few months. ^thumbsup^ 

Take care

Lots of love, Em xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi EmmaJo
Welcome to our home for the next few weeks 

There are quite a few of us in here now which is nice, everyone is starting to get ready for lift off .

At the moment everyone seems to be really close with there sniffing etc, so we are all going to get our BFP together  , what a fantastic month Oct is going to be for FF !!!!!!

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## EmmaJo (May 25, 2003)

Hi Jo

Thanks so much for your warm welcome. It is definitely an exciting time!  

It makes things easier to be able to talk to other people in the same boat!

I will keep my fingers crossed for everyone. 

Take care,

Love Em xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Right Cycle Buddies 

I am going to start off a list, I know it is early, but there seems to be quite alot of us, so...................

*Name* *Downregging*

*EmmaJo(IVF) 7th Sept

Jo (IVF) 10th Sept

Jax (IVF) 11th Sept

Pardoe (ICSI) 11th Sept

Lilly (IVF)

Lynnie (ICSI) 11th Sept (the pill)

Laine (IUI) 12th Sept

Dollyzx (IVF) 25th Sept

JenniferF(IVF)

Dannie (IVF)

LadyP (IVF)

Maddie (IVF)

Sarz (ICSI)

Klara (IUI) Oct

*

I know this is probaby wrong, but its a start, if there is someone on the list that shouldnt be on here, or if some one should be on there that isn't please let me know, and I will sort it out.

Right girls its in print..........we are on our way   

    

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Em - Welcome to FF and our thread! I guess this is your first tx as you say you are "scared". I want you to know that we are all here for you and will help as much as we can. 

Lilly - Good to see you over here.

Jo P - How was the hen weekend in the Lakes? We are thinking of going there for a break.

Jo - Thanks for starting the list. I am sude to start stabbing 12th! Mind you I still have to order those drugs (naughty girl keeps forgetting). 

Zoe B - Hi there hope you are o.k?

Everyone else hello too.

Lainex


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Here is the link to your new home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=48;action=display;threadid=3882;start=0#lastPost


----------

